# Cheap road for layout?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm making a simple N scale layout. any ideas on making roads, nothing fancy just plain roads? 
I have seen the stuff that looks like a road but I was hopping for some simple cheap alternative. Thanks; Don


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A recent discussion in O, but some common ideas for N, perhaps? ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16688

TJ


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great ideas, TJ, for pave roads. If you are looking for gravel roads, the N Scale rock from Arizona Rock works great.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Roof shingles. Paint the lines yourself with a paint pen and a little tape to mask it off.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks. I have some old shingles. How wide is a N scale road? I mentaly calculate abought 1.5", Does that sound correct? Don


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

10 ft standard lane width = 120"/160 (for N-scale) would make it about 0.75" wide/lane.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I seen sand paper, shingles. roofing tar paper and slip resistant tape (like seen on skate boards) used.


----------



## AussieNscale84 (Jul 16, 2012)

wet and dry sand paper, it comes in grey/ charcoal colours


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, i used old roof shingles my wife even put a white stripe down the road. look good.
Don


----------

